
FDA bans antibacterial soaps; “No scientific evidence” they’re safe, effective - Southron
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/fda-bans-antibacterial-soaps-no-scientific-evidence-theyre-safe-effective/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12413388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12413388).

------
ythl
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12413388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12413388)?

~~~
paulpauper
that seems to happen a lot. probably because not everyone who reads HN is
online at once

~~~
mgrpowers
Nice job defusing.

